# If a drunk pax offers sex... tell them no.



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...-intoxicated-female-passenger-passed-car.html
It's not worth it.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

She can’t consent while she’s passed out. This was rape. 

The second driver whose referenced at the bottom of the article states he confessed. 
The irony is he picked her up at the police station because she just got a DUI.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Invisible said:


> She can't consent while she's passed out. This was rape. The bottom of the article states he confessed.
> 
> The irony is he picked her up at the police station because she just got a DUI.


You're mixing up two different rape charges, *Alonso Calle, 32* and *Amir Attia, 45*

Of course, there is a he said and she said, depend on who you believe. But what I'm saying is, don't take the bait at all.



> According to Fontana police, *Calle* called the cops after the alleged assault to warn that a rider 'may say he raped her during consensual sex' in his car.
> 
> Calle is said to have told police that the woman 'got mad, stated something about being raped and wanted out of his car.'
> 
> He later told police that he knew the woman was very intoxicated 'but still offered him sex,' according to authorities.





> *Amir Attia*, 45, of Tustin, California, was arrested on Wednesday in connection with a reported sexual assault of a 25-year-old woman in July 2018.
> 
> According to Santa Ana police, Attia sexually assaulted the 25-year-old woman after she ordered an Uber from a local police station.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

amazinghl said:


> You're mixing up two different rape charges, *Alonso Calle, 32* and *Amir Attia, 45*
> 
> Of course, there is a he said and she said. But what I'm saying is, don't' do it.


I edited it after I reread it. See my post above.



amazinghl said:


> Of course, there is a he said and she said, depend on who you believe. But what I'm saying is, don't take the bait at all.


And what I'm saying is a woman can't consent if she's passed out, or even while drunk. Read the 7th Myth, while someone is intoxicated, they can't legally consent to sex.

https://www.stsm.org/myths-and-facts-about-sexual-assault-and-consent


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

amazinghl said:


> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...-intoxicated-female-passenger-passed-car.html
> It's not worth it.


Another use your commonsense dumbass post.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Invisible said:


> And what I'm saying is a woman can't consent if she's passed out. Read the 7th Myth, while someone is intoxicated, they can't legally consent to sex.
> 
> https://www.stsm.org/myths-and-facts-about-sexual-assault-and-consent


So, we are in agreement. Don't have sex with drunk pax.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

An even bigger mistake is having sex with sober pax -o:


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

amazinghl said:


> So, we are in agreement. Don't have sex with drunk pax.


Yes. I don't think some men realize a woman can't give legal consent when drunk, whether she passed out or not. That's my point.


----------



## OG ant (Oct 11, 2019)

amazinghl said:


> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...-intoxicated-female-passenger-passed-car.html
> It's not worth it.


Pax most definitely did not offer sex!! Are you stupid or just illiterate?

This was clearly rape in both instances!! Being drunk is not consent for sex.


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

A young man and his hot date were parked on a back road some distance from town. They were about to have sex when the girl stopped. "I really should have mentioned this earlier, but I'm actually a hooker and I charge $20 for sex." The man reluctantly paid her, and they did their thing. After a cigarette, the man just sat in the driver's seat looking out the window. "Why aren't we going anywhere?" asked the girl. "Well, I should have mentioned this before, but I'm actually an uber driver, and the fare back to town is $25...”


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

Dont have sex with a drunk passanger especially if your passanger is a horse


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

Not just drunk. If any pax offers you sex turn them down it's a SET UP. But, make sure you get a dashcam and record EVERY ride with a drunk pax day or night. There's no such thing as a happy drunk.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

7Miles said:


> A young man and his hot date were parked on a back road some distance from town. They were about to have sex when the girl stopped. "I really should have mentioned this earlier, but I'm actually a hooker and I charge $20 for sex." The man reluctantly paid her, and they did their thing. After a cigarette, the man just sat in the driver's seat looking out the window. "Why aren't we going anywhere?" asked the girl. "Well, I should have mentioned this before, but I'm actually an uber driver, and the fare back to town is $25..."


For $20 she couldn't have been that hot.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

amazinghl said:


> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...-intoxicated-female-passenger-passed-car.html
> It's not worth it.


This is why the pax getting naked on dashcam in another thread, was not amusing. Male drivers get giddy that a female pax got naked. No, STF away from me.


> Attia's previous sexual battery conviction dates back to 1993.


Article states Amir Attia has a previous record. This is concerning, did uber's background check not pick this up?


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Invisible said:


> She can't consent while she's passed out. This was rape.
> 
> The second driver whose referenced at the bottom of the article states he confessed.
> The irony is he picked her up at the police station because she just got a DUI.


---------------------
She claims that she was passed out -- or the writer added that information. Does not make it so? 
This guy pulls over in a parking lot and climbs on this female. ??? Is this guy really that stupid or in her drunken stupor, did she offer him sex?


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Bottom line here is, NEVER try and have any contact at ALL with any pax, been there done that! Its way to easy to get caught eventually. Don't do it! No matter what anyone says. Have a boundary to cross is the only defense you have. The legal system has ways of treating you if you do it.

Also i double dare you to even touch me. The ride will be over at that point. No matter what! Its over then your on the curb again. Reported instantly. Good luck out there!


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

Lots of people have been arrested for having sex with an intoxicated person. Theory is they cant give consent because they are drunk. I do believe in most cases they know what they are doing. Perhaps afterwards they feel guilty. Maybe they're married. Maybe you didnt satisfy them? I've had drunk women offer blow jobs. Those are Hard to pass up. However, the Risk arent worth it.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

doyousensehumor said:


> This is why the pax getting naked on dashcam in another thread, was not amusing. Male drivers get giddy that a female pax got naked. No, STF away from me.
> 
> Article states Amir Attia has a previous record. This is concerning, did uber's background check not pick this up?


-----------------
Not certain but I think they only go back 5 years


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

MasterAbsher said:


> Lots of people have been arrested for having sex with an intoxicated person. Theory is they cant give consent because they are drunk. I do believe in most cases they know what they are doing. Perhaps afterwards they feel guilty. Maybe they're married. Maybe you didnt satisfy them? I've had drunk women offer blow jobs. Those are Hard to pass up. However, the Risk arent worth it.


Dashcam footage or it never happened..


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Dashcam footage or it never happened..


When you find the time try growing up. At my age childish comments are just stupid.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Culling the driver herd................


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

MasterAbsher said:


> When you find the time try growing up. At my age childish comments are just stupid.


Hey man lighten up a bit
At your age you should take 
all the laughs and bjs you can get


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

KK2929 said:


> ---------------------
> She claims that she was passed out -- or the writer added that information. Does not make it so?
> This guy pulls over in a parking lot and climbs on this female. ??? Is this guy really that stupid or in her drunken stupor, did she offer him sex?


Regardless if she offered it in her drunken stupor, she can't legally consent because she was intoxicated.

I don't know if she passed out because I wasn't there. It's noted when she wakes up, she claims it's rape and guy even calls cops.

I think he really is that stupid. What I don't get is why these women don't have their friends watching out for them. In my younger years, we never took cabs alone.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Invisible said:


> *What I don't get is why these women doesn't have their friends watching out for them. In my younger years, we never took cabs alone.*


Bingo! I have had "friends" try to stick their passed out drunk "friend" in my car. (Hell No). Who would ever think it was ok to let a drunk friend go off alone! I used to drum it into both my daughters heads to NEVER go off alone out drinking. ALWAYS stay with the pack.


----------



## Wild Colonial Boy (Dec 26, 2019)

Dual lense dash am is an absolute must. If a pax claims you did anything likely to get you charged or kicked off, no dash cam, you’re on your own. Dash cam footage, irrefutable evidence. Trying to save money by not having one is the height of folly.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Bingo! I have had "friends" try to stick their passed out drunk "friend" in my car. (Hell No). Who would ever think it was ok to let a drunk friend go off alone! I used to drum it into both my daughters heads to NEVER go off alone out drinking. ALWAYS stay with the pack.


You taught your daughters well. I'm not blaming any victim. I just think women need to watch out for each other when they're intoxicated.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

there's not enough alcohol in the world to get a girl drunk enough to want to have sex with this










just sayin'

ps - if they are intoxicated and you're not it's rape, end of story. gave a ride to an ex uber driver who was fatter and uglier than this guy and he was bragging about how many girls he would bang on weekends driving uber. sick shit.

edit- i wonder if that law goes both ways, like if a guy's intoxicated but the girl isn't.....guys will bang almost anything so you don't hear about it much. but it's a legit question i guess, never heard of a guy saying he was raped by a woman while he was intoxicated, you guy's ever heard a guy-girl rape story?


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

MasterAbsher said:


> When you find the time try growing up. At my age childish comments are just stupid.


So, the following divulges a genuine internal conflict over contracting halitosis-schlong and is not just a wry boast?


MasterAbsher said:


> ...I've had drunk women offer blow jobs. Those are Hard to pass up. However, the Risk arent worth it.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

how is this in the trending section? doesn't seem very interesting, how does the trending algo work?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

common sense

99.999999999% of drivers know this


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

got a p said:


> there's not enough alcohol in the world to get a girl drunk enough to want to have sex with this
> 
> View attachment 401162
> 
> ...


I think it applies to anyone whose intoxicated. A Lyft pax told me last wk a woman driver here was accused of trying to rape a male pax. That was after she reported her male pax for Sexual Harassment.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

7Miles said:


> A young man and his hot date were parked on a back road some distance from town. They were about to have sex when the girl stopped. "I really should have mentioned this earlier, but I'm actually a hooker and I charge $20 for sex." The man reluctantly paid her, and they did their thing. After a cigarette, the man just sat in the driver's seat looking out the window. "Why aren't we going anywhere?" asked the girl. "Well, I should have mentioned this before, but I'm actually an uber driver, and the fare back to town is $25..."


&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128580;&#128580;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;.

Wow is is cheap. Sex for 20$? Wow &#128563;


----------



## Wild Colonial Boy (Dec 26, 2019)

I’m pretty safe now at my age. I’d just as soon drink a good glass of red. Lasts longer, tastes better and no performance criteria to satisfy. Better all round.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Invisible said:


> She can't consent while she's passed out. This was rape.


I guess I've been raped about 653 times in my life then.
I'll be in the shower if anyone needs me.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

got a p said:


> you guy's ever heard a guy-girl rape story?


It's not common but it exists. Lots of men who are sexually assaulted wouldn't talk about it, so it is likely underreported as well.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

That's why I take a consent form, dashcam, GoPro, and breathalyzer wherever I go.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


>


The roommate probably has no objection to Article 20.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


>


"My client says you cant run from 2nd base to home plate without crossing 3rd." 
"Okay. 10 mins of article 17"
&#128514;


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

If the ride is not active, it’s fair game.

Always do a ride with another rider before you bottom out.

My solution is, I need to run to the store and get a gym cap or I have to do one ride and I will be back. At that point, they are not a rider. And I hate the word pax. You all sound foolish using that word.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

#professoruber said:


> And I hate the word pax. You all sound foolish using that word.


Pax pax pax pax pax pax.

"Professor uber," you'll have to live with it.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

doyousensehumor said:


> Pax pax pax pax pax pax.
> 
> "Professor uber," you'll have to live with it.


As I am banging it out, take that pax. You like that pax. Who's your driver pax?

So wrong on many levels.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

#professoruber said:


> As I am banging it out, take that pax. You like that pax. Who's your driver pax?
> 
> So wrong on many levels.


Pax is just an abbreviation for passenger. Long before there was uber, transportation companies have been using this abbreviation internally.

On UP, it is just easier to type out pax. We use it enough, I think some are now reading it as an actual word. But, it originated as an abbreviation.

It is like Ave. Some read that as "Avenue". Others read it outloud as "ave"


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

TemptingFate said:


> That's why I take a consent form, dashcam, GoPro, and breathalyzer wherever I go.


You don't actually do this

No way


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Invisible said:


> And what I'm saying is a woman can't consent if she's passed out, or even while drunk.


I see a potentially interesting scenario:

Cop pulls a car over with a female driver in it for a broken tail light. She appears lucid and the cop has no probable cause to search the vehicle. But he asks her anyway if he can search her vehicle, and she says yes.

Upon searching the car, the cop finds 10 kilos of cocaine in the trunk. He arrests her and takes her downtown. At the station they breathalyse her and discover she is over the blood alcohol limit - she is most definitely drunk.

Now, what are the chances of success of her using in court the defense that, because she was drunk when the cop asked her if he could search her car, she was unable to legally give consent. The search was therefore illegal and therefore the cocaine cannot be introduced at trial as evidence. Her plan would be to admit DUI but get off on the charge of drug trafficking.

How likely does anyone think it is that her defence would be successful based on her claim that she could not give consent while drunk?


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> You don't actually do this
> 
> No way


https://m.dailykos.com/stories/2017...n-why-many-conservatives-are-irony-challenged


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

doyousensehumor said:


> Pax is just an abbreviation for passenger. Long before there was uber, transportation companies have been using this abbreviation internally.
> 
> On UP, it is just easier to type out pax. We use it enough, I think some are now reading it as an actual word. But, it originated as an abbreviation.
> 
> It is like Ave. Some read that as "Avenue". Others read it outloud as "ave"


Thanks for the education and history of the word pax. It's been brutal over the past 5 years especially when it's used in plural form. Them paxes get on my nerves. &#128514;


----------



## Steve_TX (Feb 2, 2016)

Just jerk it into a flower pot, like Harvey Weinstein and use a walker when you have to go to court... and you’re golden!


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I see a potentially interesting scenario:
> 
> Cop pulls a car over with a female driver in it for a broken tail light. She appears lucid and the cop has no probable cause to search the vehicle. But he asks her anyway if he can search her vehicle, and she says yes.
> 
> ...


I couldn't even speculate on your scenario. That's a question for Jugg.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Invisible said:


> I couldn't even speculate on your scenario. That's a question for Jugg.


I think it's an interesting question. If we are saying that people can't give consent while drunk, then this could be a fabulous get out of jail free card for people. Not just for criminals, but in all kinds of situations.

Wife - "I heard your secretary gave you oral sex last night at the office party"
Husband = "Yeah, whaddayaknow, lol - I said yes at the time but I was drunk so I didn't legally give consent and it doesn't count"
Wife - "Phew! That's ok then!"


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I think it's an interesting question. If we are saying that people can't give consent while drunk, then this could be a fabulous get out of jail free card for people. Not just for criminals, but in all kinds of situations.
> 
> Wife - "I heard your secretary gave you oral sex last night at the office party"
> Husband = "Yeah, whaddayaknow, lol - I said yes at the time but I was drunk so I didn't legally give consent and it doesn't count"
> Wife - "Phew! That's ok then!"


This is a question for Jugg, the cop. I'm sure if someone has some of OJ's lawyers they can even get off for something Iike murder.


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I see a potentially interesting scenario:
> 
> Cop pulls a car over with a female driver in it for a broken tail light. She appears lucid and the cop has no probable cause to search the vehicle. But he asks her anyway if he can search her vehicle, and she says yes.
> 
> ...


I like that scenario. What about this? Sex with a drunk is rape because the drunk can't consent, right? That means all sex with drunks, not just the ones that come forward later. A crime is a crime whether it is reported or not. Prosecutors don't need a victim's permission to file charges. So, can't anyone who has ever had sex with a drunken partner be charged with rape, regardless of what either party has to say about the case?
Also, if two people fighting each other can each be charged with battery, can two drunks be charged with raping each other, since neither could consent?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

forqalso said:


> I like that scenario. What about this? Sex with a drunk is rape because the drunk can't consent, right? That means all sex with drunks, not just the ones that come forward later. A crime is a crime whether it is reported or not. Prosecutors don't need a victim's permission to file charges. So, can't anyone who has ever had sex with a drunken partner be charged with rape, regardless of what either party has to say about the case?
> Also, if two people fighting each other can each be charged with battery, can two drunks be charged with raping each other, since neither could consent?


Yep. If the law says that drunks can't consent to sex then all sex with a drunk person is rape.

My question raised with the cocaine example is whether there are different types of consent, depending on what is (not) being consented to. Consent to sex cannot be given while drunk, but what about consent to other things while drunk? And, if there is a difference, how would this be justified...


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

doyousensehumor said:


> ...It is like Ave. Some read that as "Avenue". Others read it outloud as "ave"


Crap, you mean to tell me that this whole time that song _Ave Maria _was about some streetwalker?


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

doyousensehumor said:


> Pax is just an abbreviation for passenger. Long before there was uber, transportation companies have been using this abbreviation internally.


As a C-130 pilot in the US Air Force in the late 60s and early 70s, we always referred to our passengers as "pax."


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

amazinghl said:


> It's not worth it.





Jon Stoppable said:


> An even bigger mistake is having sex with sober pax





Elmo Burrito said:


> If any pax offers you sex turn them down





WindyCityAnt said:


> Bottom line here is, NEVER try and have any contact at ALL with any pax,


All of the above. Ask me how I know this.



doyousensehumor said:


> did uber's background check not pick this up?


Attia would not be the first Uber/Lyft driver who had previous but cleared the Uber/Lyt "background check". Several drivers were caught in Houston and Austin, Texas who had raped or assaulted female passengers. As soon as the police ran their social security numbers, previous convictions showed up. This is why Houston and Austin both wanted licensing for TNC drivers and law enforcement background checks. Uber and Lyft demanded a plebiscite in Austin over this, tried to buy the plebiscite and lost it. So, they went up the street in Austin to a different set of legislators and bought the key votes so that the Texas legislature thwarted the expressed will of the People of Austin, Texas. Once more, those convicted of violent crime can drive Uber or Lyft in Texas.


----------



## Van1984 (Jun 10, 2017)

amazinghl said:


> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...-intoxicated-female-passenger-passed-car.html
> It's not worth it.


Uber need to start employining the driver with more better Training for safety for city.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> All of the above. Ask me how I know this.
> 
> Attia would not be the first Uber/Lyft driver who had previous but cleared the Uber/Lyt "background check". Several drivers were caught in Houston and Austin, Texas who had raped or assaulted female passengers. As soon as the police ran their social security numbers, previous convictions showed up. This is why Houston and Austin both wanted licensing for TNC drivers and law enforcement background checks. Uber and Lyft demanded a plebiscite in Austin over this, tried to buy the plebiscite and lost it. So, they went up the street in Austin to a different set of legislators and bought the key votes so that the Texas legislature thwarted the expressed will of the People of Austin, Texas. Once more, those convicted of violent crime can drive Uber or Lyft in Texas.


Yay for democracy!


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

amazinghl said:


> So, we are in agreement. Don't have sex with drunk pax.


Don't have sex with anyone for the first time when they are drunk, no matter the situation.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

I take business people to the airport I don't pick up drunks that's a cancel because drunks don't go to the airport & if I worked nightshift in the 2020 metoo generation every female name would be ignored unless I was a predator or a desperate future mark

Hotels are 90% biz Traveller 10% employee prostitute 3-7am if they don't have luggage or are stumbling dats a cancel

but don't own a car or know someone with one? S h I t don't add up so must be a set up lol


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> All of the above. Ask me how I know this


Okay, how do you know this? :biggrin:


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128580;&#128580;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;.
> 
> Wow is is cheap. Sex for 20$? Wow &#128563;


Uber rates it's not sex it's body sharing



The Gift of Fish said:


> I see a potentially interesting scenario:
> 
> Cop pulls a car over with a female driver in it for a broken tail light. She appears lucid and the cop has no probable cause to search the vehicle. But he asks her anyway if he can search her vehicle, and she says yes.
> 
> ...


In the real world cop would of raped her I mean had relations with her to let her go & walked off with the 10 kilos, but no one moves 10 kilos with a broken light, they get 2 or 3 cars to follow entire way so a car can't get pulled over or get it towed there.....


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

troothequalstroll said:


> if I worked nightshift in the 2020 metoo generation every female name would be ignored unless I was a predator or a desperate future mark
> &#8230;
> but don't own a car or know someone with one? S h I t don't add up so must be a set up lol


Men who don't view women as people with as asset to sell or be taken have very little to fear from "me too". If you aren't a sexual harasser or assaulter, the chances of running into a false accusation are minimal.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> Men who don't view women as people with as asset to sell or be taken have very little to fear from "me too". If you aren't a sexual harasser or assaulter, the chances of running into a false accusation are minimal.


If you say so I know men & women are pretty much the same and for every real he raped me there's a fake he raped me

Just know all your favorite actresses were on their knees happy to swallow old white bald fat men to get awards & screen time now that the money and roles are fleeting the ones not to happy with it turns regret into rape,

That's why I make em pay, sign 2257s & model releases these days lol my time not free either what you're talking bout is square folks problems

I wouldn't drive 3rd shift & if I did I would have a dash cam & ignore female names so I wouldn't even risk it these days, cuz apparently if you driving drunks late night at 1970s wages you need the gig in 5000+ rides I worked nights once & had a drunk once she couldn't figure out how to open door & fell down getting out it was a minimum fare so I laughed & called it a night, I learned all the Uber codes 1st day LMAO drunks do not get in and if you're not going to the airport it's a 90% chance I'm cancelling


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Jon Stoppable said:


> Okay, how do you know this?


I used to be an official of a cab company. I had to handle more than one complaint like this. In some of the cases, the police. the regulatory 
or the adjudicatory bodies got involved. Even if the driver were subsequently cleared of wrongdoing (the contact was determined "consensual" or the complainant failed to make a case that the driver forced himself on her), it cost him more time and money than the thrills were worth. Several drivers lost their hack licence over it, including a few whom I believed them when they told me that it was consensual.

We had even one driver lose his licence, get probation and was required to register as a sex offender. The incident occurred in the suburbs, but he was licenced in the city. He was arrested, indicted and tried. Despite its coming out that this woman had done similar to several cab drivers over the years, some of whom were cleared, the jury convicted him anyhow. It seems that this woman would get a cab late at night, get to the address, pull of her dress and ask the driver to "please" her. Some of these dumb [donkeys] did it. What happened, is that she would start to think "what if my husband found out?"; "what is someone saw us?"; "what if this driver had AIDS?", so she'd cry "RAPE!". A couple of the smarter drivers notified the dispatcher to call the Arlington Police as soon as she pulled off her dress. There were several police reports that came out where the police showed up, found her undressed in the back seat of the cab and the driver either in his seat or outside the cab and the driver was pleading with the police to get her out of the cab. Still, the driver got a conviction, a record and is almost unemployable. Arlington, in fact made it a point to notify the D.C. Taxicab Commission of the conviction, Of course, the Commission revoked his hack licence, which the law required that it do.

The above was just the worst one. I have even more stories about this. Most of them are not good.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

troothequalstroll said:


> If you say so I know men & women are pretty much the same and for every real he raped me there's a fake he raped me


If I say so? Thanks for conceding?

Anyone who has significant paranoia about being falsely accused of rape or harassment is definitely suspect to me. I'm not saying false accusations never happen. I am saying denying most accusations out of hand is a really problematic perspective that makes life miserable for true victims and makes life much easier for perpetrators.


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

On New Year’s Eve a homeless woman missing teeth offered me a BJ to drive her somewhere.

After thought is it’s likely she could have lied and try to get a settlement out of Uber.

Doesn’t matter how attractive, I’d never do it. Way too risky.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> If I say so? Thanks for conceding?
> 
> Anyone who has significant paranoia about being falsely accused of rape or harassment is definitely suspect to me. I'm not saying false accusations never happen. I am saying denying most accusations out of hand is a really problematic perspective that makes life miserable for true victims and makes life much easier for perpetrators.


Whatever if I'm not in the room I have no clue what transpired period it's he said she said and women lie just as much as men

No one's paranoid I'm just not stupid enough to pick up bar crowd at 1970s wages and am pretty lucky as they say with the ladies so I wouldn't put myself in the position cuz my vehicle isn't a pick up joint, I'm pretty sure if I drove nights I could get some consensual sex quite often but that's not my thing anymore still not stupid enough to let a drunk man or woman in my vehicle at .60 per mile & xl at night LMAO no thanks

I'm equal opportunity like I said for every 1 he raped me there's 1 fake he raped me I believe the woman just as much as the man without evidence I go on the situation these h o e s ain't loyal & some of these men are b I t c h e s too


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

troothequalstroll said:


> Whatever if I'm not in the room I have no clue what transpired period it's he said she said and women lie just as much as men
> 
> No one's paranoid I'm just not stupid enough to pick up bar crowd at 1970s wages and am pretty lucky as they say with the ladies so I wouldn't put myself in the position cuz my vehicle isn't a pick up joint, I'm pretty sure if I drove nights I could get some consensual sex quite often but that's not my thing anymore still not stupid enough to let a drunk man or woman in my vehicle at .60 per mile & xl at night LMAO no thanks


Not many people want the enormous hassle in their life of having to talk to the authorities about being sexually assaulted. I know women who could have reported to the police and didn't go through with it because it would be a miserable experience. Some people in their lives didn't believe them either, and that was pretty traumatic for them.

I am not responding for you because I think you are pretty well decided on this. This is a counter-balance because I am tired of reading this sort of perspective. This is about victims of crimes and mistreatment, not just about women. And this isn't about rideshare either. Take whatever rides you want.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> Not many people want the enormous hassle in their life of having to talk to the authorities about being sexually assaulted. I know women who could have reported to the police and didn't go through with it because it would be a miserable experience. Some people in their lives didn't believe them either, and that was pretty traumatic for them.
> 
> I am not responding for you because I think you are pretty well decided on this. This is a counter-balance because I am tired of reading this sort of perspective. This is about victims of crimes and mistreatment, not just about women. And this isn't about rideshare either. Take whatever rides you want.


Woohoo anecdotal is anecdotal I know guys who paid child support for years and get the DNA test showing they not the father, there's also guys in jail because instead of admitting she's a cheater it was easier to say rape, I also know women with rings on their fingers that by choice come over & swallow me whole like it's their last meal and hubby has no clue, I also know attached & married women who do the same with other men

I don't concern myself with other people's accusations I just don't believe half of em oh well not my job to judge or feel empathy without the actual facts just cuz some words spill out your mouth

Women arent special snowflakes who need kid gloves to me, they just as predatory as most men but with more evolved & sophisticated tactics

Never put my hands on one never will don't come close to caring enough, get your s h I t and get your own spot they like buses and all relationships have expiration dates regret is the new rape all that stuff about not reporting it you think guys who are raped come forward as much?

I'm confused are we equal or not do you want special treatment or not?

If you're raped & don't tell anyone what's that got to do with me & how is that my or anyone elses issue?

I've been a crime victim and I dont report because of my code & it's useless to the police don't protect & serve me why bother it's a waste of time and half of it they never solve anyway even with all the stalking, cameras, forensics, tech most crimes still go unsolved, their good at traffic violations and convictions though except of their own lol

No drunk men women in my Uber Lyft


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

troothequalstroll said:


> Women are special snowflakes who need kid gloves to me, they just as predatory as most men but with more evolved & sophisticated tactics


Treat people with this kind of disdain and they will return the favor. I've never had any problems with women in my life.

I see the quote now reads the opposite. I'm not sure what argument is being made but my point stands.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

troothequalstroll said:


> Woohoo anecdotal is anecdotal I know guys who paid child support for years and get the DNA test showing they not the father, there's also guys in jail because instead of admitting she's a cheater it was easier to say rape, I also know women with rings on their fingers that by choice come over & swallow me whole like it's their last meal and hubby has no clue, I also know attached & married women who do the same with other men
> 
> I don't concern myself with other people's accusations I just don't believe half of em oh well not my job to judge or feel empathy without the actual facts just cuz some words spill out your mouth
> 
> Women are special snowflakes who need kid gloves to me, they just as predatory as most men but with more evolved & sophisticated tactics


Hopefully you're never on a jury panel for Sexual Assault. You have such a jaded and distorted view. It's quite disturbing.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Hopefully you're never on a jury panel for Sexual Assault. You have such a jaded and distorted view. It's quite disturbing.


If I'm ever in a jury the minority or woman is innocent & the white guy is guilty

I kid I kid I'd never serve on a jury in amerikkka so no need to worry bout that money is the only thing justice system is concerned with

So my view is jaded because for every woman that claims rape I believe there's one with a fake claim & without being in the room I have no evidence to prove otherwise besides a stranger's word?

Oh well sorry I don't trust every man or woman based on the words that come out of their mouth



waldowainthrop said:


> Treat people with this kind of disdain and they will return the favor. I've never had any problems with women in my life.
> 
> I see the quote now reads the opposite. I'm not sure what argument is being made but my point stands.


 I'm not arguing I treat women equally, I don't think of them as special unique snowflakes that need White glove service, have been blessed with 300+ of them I have disdain for no one

Don't trust one far as I can throw one though same as men



troothequalstroll said:


> If I'm ever in a jury the minority or woman is innocent & the white guy is guilty
> 
> I kid I kid I'd never serve on a jury in amerikkka so no need to worry bout that money is the only thing justice system is concerned with
> 
> ...


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

troothequalstroll said:


> If I'm ever in a jury the minority or woman is innocent & the white guy is guilty
> 
> I kid I kid I'd never serve on a jury in amerikkka so no need to worry bout that money is the only thing justice system is concerned with
> 
> ...


All in favor of ban say Aye


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

XLnoGas said:


> All in favor of ban say Aye


I welcome alternative perspectives.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

She: I’m so drunk and horny let’s have sex
Your reply: I’m very attracted to you and I think you’re beautiful. I would love to but this is not the right time. Let me have your phone number and I’ll call you take you out to dinner and treat you like the Queen that you are. Only then can we make sweet love.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

If they offered you are probably screwed either way.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> I welcome alternative perspectives.


I welcome bubbles I only want to hear nice things I agree with people I don't agree with shouldn't be able to exist in my bubble

I'm the bad guy because apparently fake rape claims don't exist

There is an ignore feature for bubble people with no sense of humor that take blogs and interwebs cereal

They won't ban me I said some funny things that put me on a list I need to be monitored lol



iheartuber said:


> She: I'm so drunk and horny let's have sex
> Your reply: I'm very attracted to you and I think you're beautiful. I would love to but this is not the right time. Let me have your phone number and I'll call you take you out to dinner and treat you like the Queen that you are. Only then can we make sweet love.


She'll call him in the morning with a guy & his Lil brother in bed snoring like babies to make the arrangements hey free food


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

troothequalstroll said:


> I welcome bubbles I only want to hear nice things I agree with people I don't agree with shouldn't be able to exist in my bubble


Surely you don't. Are you saying I do? I haven't used the ignore feature on the site once. I engage with ideas from people I agree with and disagree with in about equal measure.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> Surely you don't. Are you saying I do? I haven't used the ignore feature on the site once. I engage with ideas from people I agree with and disagree with in about equal measure.


Nah the post asking for others to vote on bubble ship like it matters because ignore to easy gotta have followers & a mob for the 2020s

This entertainment to me some take it cereal


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

OG ant said:


> Pax most definitely did not offer sex!! Are you stupid or just illiterate?
> 
> This was clearly rape in both instances!! Being drunk is not consent for sex.


Strongly agree.


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

iheartuber said:


> She: I'm so drunk and horny let's have sex
> Your reply: I'm very attracted to you and I think you're beautiful. I would love to but this is not the right time. Let me have your phone number and I'll call you take you out to dinner and treat you like the Queen that you are. Only then can we make sweet love.


And then when sh


waldowainthrop said:


> I welcome alternative perspectives.


including those of kkk? Did you miss that in his post or has he edited it out


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

Picked up a happy drunk a couple years ago during the day. He said "it's my b-day gonna p/u a friend and go to our favorite bar celebrate more." Mid way to the destination he gets mad cuz I'm not following his stupid, slurred turn by turn directions. Turned into a mean drunk like turning on a switch.
Has me pull over he's gonna get another uber. I was polite and agreed it was good idea. As he got out he says "your the worst m-effen driver I ever had eff u!" Slams my back door hard (pax dont sit in front). Go's to the front of my car gives me double birds cusses me out some more, and leaves. 
Recorded the whole thing on my vantruepro dashcam. 
Gave him a 1* sandwich and filed a complaint with uber. Guy made something up and got me deactivated for two days. 
Finally after two days goin back and fourth with ubers help department (clowns) and, incident investigating unit (keystone cops) Told them "I've got dash cam video/audio of the ride. Great! Send it in they said. So I did and got reactivated in 30 minutes. 
No more drunks in my car day or night from then on. Learnt a lesson the hard way.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Elmo Burrito said:


> Picked up a happy drunk a couple years ago during the day. He said "it's my b-day gonna p/u a friend and go to our favorite bar celebrate more." Mid way to the destination he gets mad cuz I'm not following his stupid, slurred turn by turn directions. Turned into a mean drunk like turning on a switch.
> Has me pull over he's gonna get another uber. I was polite and agreed it was good idea. As he got out he says "your the worst m-effen driver I ever had eff u!" Slams my back door hard (pax dont sit in front). Go's to the front of my car gives me double birds cusses me out some more, and leaves.
> Recorded the whole thing on my vantruepro dashcam.
> Gave him a 1* sandwich and filed a complaint with uber. Guy made something up and got me deactivated for two days.
> ...


youre smart to have dash cam
You're not so smart to go back and forth for two days before you mentioned you have dash cam


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

do you know how many hot girls i drive drunk ? im over 40 there 21 to 25 they come onto me. Hot collage girls 
come into my house ! dash cam . ask them if they want sex . if they say yes come into my house and blank me you should be in the clear. Never do it in your car its sketchy and if they pass out your done for.
This guy humped the passed out blank for sure he raped her in my opinion.
dash cam footage you asking her she says yes . you save this footage god help you days later you get arrested just pull up the footage save your ass


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

XLnoGas said:


> including those of kkk? Did you miss that in his post or has he edited it out


I must have missed it. I mean yeah this community typically draws the line at fascism and systematized racism (among other perspectives, not calling anyone out) for sure. I still want to talk to people with these perspectives but I understand if others don't.


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

amazinghl said:


> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...-intoxicated-female-passenger-passed-car.html
> It's not worth it.


The guy DID rape her...what's your point? He guilty.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

amazinghl said:


> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...-intoxicated-female-passenger-passed-car.html
> It's not worth it.


I pass the offer to someone else. As in "hey buddy, this girl offers sex, give me $100 and its yours".......... never miss an opportunity to make a quick dollar(or 100).


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

TemptingFate said:


> That's why I take a consent form, dashcam, GoPro, and breathalyzer wherever I go.


And a price list for services &#128541;


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> youre smart to have dash cam
> You're not so smart to go back and forth for two days before you mentioned you have dash cam


At the time I was driving full time and trying to get this straightend out over the phone. The hub said they couldn't do anything because it was being "investigated "
Played tag for a day with them mostly because they handed me off to three different people via text/email. Then, half a day was spent trying to get the file to them in a format they could read. I just switched over to lyft and was making bout the same so I wasn't in a huge hurry.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

dmoney155 said:


> I pass the offer to someone else. As in "hey buddy, this girl offers sex, give me $100 and its yours".......... never miss an opportunity to make a quick dollar(or 100).


Damn, you're a cheap sl..ut


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

Legitimate question. Is it not considered consent when only one party is intoxicated? Or if two people are intoxicated and only one feels violated the next day, did the other party legally commit rape? Did they rape each other?

In my 20s, I hooked up with many women I met while drinking at the club who took me their place and had their way with me. If we were both wrecked, can anyone of of them legitimately claim that I raped her because she was too drunk to consent. And, consequently could I claim the same thing?



waldowainthrop said:


> It's not common but it exists. Lots of men who are sexually assaulted wouldn't talk about it, so it is likely underreported as well.


I was sexually assaulted repeatedly during a 2 year period at work back in the 90s. A female co-worker thought it was funny to periodically grab my junk. It made things uncomfortable because it wasn't desired. But I never reported it because I figured I am a man, that stuff isn't supposed to bother me. And if I got her in trouble for it, I would have been the bad guy.

I wasn't anything that "haunts" me to this day and made me feel like it was a hostile work environment. It was just something I didn't like or want. It wasn't until #metoo came along that I even thought of it as sexual assault.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Just make sure you're on the bottom and put forth no effort whatsoever :roflmao:


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

XLnoGas said:


> And then when sh
> 
> including those of kkk? Did you miss that in his post or has he edited it out












An educated Blackman.

Lol first movie in the White House was a kkk propaganda film, many presidents owned slaves,others were in it, & most of em hate blacks this is amerikkka can't run from history


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

waldowainthrop said:


> It's not common but it exists. Lots of men who are sexually assaulted wouldn't talk about it, so it is likely underreported as well.


I was sexually assaulted repeatedly during a 2 year period at work back in the 90s. A female co-worker thought it was funny to periodically grab my junk. It made things uncomfortable because it wasn't desired. But I never reported it because I figured I am a man, that stuff isn't supposed to bother me. And if I got her in trouble for it, I would have been the bad guy.

I wasn't anything that "haunts" me to this day and made me feel like it was a hostile work environment. It was just something I didn't like or want. It wasn't until #metoo came along that I even thought of it as sexual assault.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

troothequalstroll said:


> View attachment 401660
> 
> 
> An educated Blackman.
> ...


The US has had issues, like the entire world, and we've also come a long way.

I appreciate what we have here.
&#127482;&#127474;


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I see a potentially interesting scenario:
> 
> Cop pulls a car over with a female driver in it for a broken tail light. She appears lucid and the cop has no probable cause to search the vehicle. But he asks her anyway if he can search her vehicle, and she says yes.
> 
> ...


Why do they give a Breathalyzer?


----------



## ghrdrd (Jun 26, 2019)

amazinghl said:


> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...-intoxicated-female-passenger-passed-car.html
> It's not worth it.


Dashcam? Setle this real quick...



MasterAbsher said:


> I've had drunk women offer blow jobs.


Are you absolutely sure about that? Maybe you've mistaken a visiting ladyboy from Thailand for a real girl. Some of them do look pretty.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I see a potentially interesting scenario:
> 
> Cop pulls a car over with a female driver in it for a broken tail light. She appears lucid and the cop has no probable cause to search the vehicle. But he asks her anyway if he can search her vehicle, and she says yes.
> 
> ...


7if she's drunk he doesn't need consent to search.


----------



## MiamiUberGuy5 (Feb 20, 2019)

MasterAbsher said:


> Lots of people have been arrested for having sex with an intoxicated person. Theory is they cant give consent because they are drunk. I do believe in most cases they know what they are doing. Perhaps afterwards they feel guilty. Maybe they're married. Maybe you didnt satisfy them? I've had drunk women offer blow jobs. Those are Hard to pass up. However, the Risk arent worth it.


what happens if both people are intoxicated? Everyone goes to jail for a drunk one night stand Gone wrong?


----------



## Sammy Harrington (Dec 14, 2019)

I'm so calling cops n hiting emergency button. Rides over *****


----------



## Jinxstone (Feb 19, 2016)

Why would you want to sleep with someone whose standards are so low that they'd screw an Uber driver? I don't even want to imagine where that stuff's been.


----------

